# Mexico - One photo per post



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Angel of Independence, Mexico City.*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guanajuato, Guanajuato.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel-h/3194282785/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Chapultepec Lake in autumn, Mexico City.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgalicia/5811114254/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Monterrey, Nuevo León.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4835796101/sizes/l/in/set-72157625485424660/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*San Luis Potosi..*


La escala humana del bronce by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Valle de Bravo, State of Mexico.
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dustinandtheresa/6503687447/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## joxxrgelr (Sep 28, 2008)

Que buenas fotos! :banana2:
No cabe duda que vivo en un pais HERMOZO! que lo tiene *TODO!*

_PD. Esa foto del angel_ :bow:


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ I agree :yes:

*Sierra Madre Oriental, Arteaga, Coahuila/Nuevo Leon.
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4350287910/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*The Palace of Fine Arts, Mexico City.*​








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tandito/2719440927/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*El Suspiro, Tzimol, Chiapas.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drcarlosamg/4579148753/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Winter in Zacatecas.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6740277095/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*San Juanito, Chihuahua. *









http://casimirogardeaorozco.blogcin...hua-mis-recuerdos-casimiro-gardea-orozco.html


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guerrero Negro, Baja California Sur.
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2294937488/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Arteaga, Coahuila*









http://paisajesperfectos.blogspot.com/2010/12/arteaga-coahuila-fotos-e-informacion.html


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Merida, Yucatan.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelcanela/2394461723/


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Preciosa Mérida!!


----------



## Silvina Padilla (Dec 18, 2010)

I repeat, proud of my country :banana:


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Cathedral of Puebla.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luis_casas/3759379945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Bride's Veil Waterfall in Chiapas.*


Cascada Velo de Novia by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Plaza Tolsa, Mexico City*









_credits to forumer *marte*_ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88138832&postcount=5274


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Playa del Carmen:


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Playa del Carmen, increible!!


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Cool pics.

*Morelia, Michoacan.*


Morelia, Michoacán por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Lagunas de Zempoala, Morelos.*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guadalajara, Jalisco.*


Teatro Degollado por aljuarez, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Creel, Chihuahua.*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Taxco, Guerrero.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyrkwyst/4117395655/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Santa Fe district, Mexico City.*









_Credits to marte_ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=13999752&postcount=1


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Historic center of Puebla. *


Centro Histórico de Puebla por Morriz!, en Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Tus fotos son increibles


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Morelia, Taxco and the pictures with snow


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Cholula, Puebla. City of 365 churches, one for everday of the year.


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Our Lady of Fatima Church, Zacatecas.*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Chichen Itza Pyramid, Yucatan. *


Chichen Itza por grovlam, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Bacanora, Sonora. *


Los Campos de Mostaza. por Ana Encinas., en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Ensenada, Baja California.
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauld507/6820463755/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mexico City.*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

What_The_Face said:


> *Santa Fe district, Mexico City.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice skyline pic..kay:


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Muy padres


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

PUEBLA


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Cute

*Toluca, State of Mexico.*


NEVADO DE TOLUCA 5 por moises 1962, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Soumaya Museum, Mexico City
*

Plaza Carso Twilight por emarone, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco.*


back to the sea, my job is done por dKi photography (dawn patrol), en Flickr


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

What The Face 

I like the diverse range of images your showing. Not many people associate snow with Mexico. :cheers:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Vineyards of Baja..

Anyone know of any good Mexican wine?


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

El Nevado de Toluca looks impressive


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Indeed 



Mindtrapper0 said:


> Vineyards of Baja..
> 
> Anyone know of any good Mexican wine?


Monte Xanic kay: 

*Aguascalientes*


Atardecer en Aguascalientes por Isha.Net*, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Metztitlan, Hidalgo.
*

Metztitlan_Nov_149 por newcombd1121, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guayalejo river, Tamaulipas.*


rio guayalejo por bdebaca, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Cananea, Sonora.*


Iglesia fría por Ulises Gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

* Hermosillo, Sonora.*


La Hacienda por Ulises Gutiérrez, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Zapopan, Jalisco.*


Pirámide en Puerta de Hierro por [CERPA], en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guadalajara, Jalisco.*


El Palacio de Gobierno. por Ricardo Pérez., en Flickr


----------



## vict0r96 (Mar 22, 2010)

Villahermosa, Tabasco​
Plaza de armas de Villahermosa por Víctor Ruiz Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Edzna, Campeche.*


Edzna- Campeche por Betronomo, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Campeche.*


campeche zocalo por Cåsbr, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Huatulco, Oaxaca.*


Playa Maguey, Huatulco por guadaluge, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Oaxaca. *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsaum/3785629603/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Excelentes


----------



## Nehasharma (Feb 27, 2012)

Wowwwwwwwwwwww! cool.........................very beautiful images:applause:
rafting in rishikesh


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*very Awesome PICS.*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

kay:

*State of Mexico.
*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Queretaro.*


Extoraz_Queretaro-3550 por Jacobo Zanella, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Akumal, Quintana Roo.*









_credits to *marte*_


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Tunnels of Guanajuato.*


Tunnels of Guanajuato, Mexico por davecurry8, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Atezca Lagoon, Hidalgo. *


aislado por bdebaca, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guanajuato Nightview.*









_credits to *marte.*_


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Nevado de Colima.*


Nevado de Colima por IVANDIAZ31, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mexico City.*


Santa Fe por bdebaca, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Cenote in Akumal.









_credits to *marte.*_


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Guanajuato. *









_credits to *marte.*_


----------



## Margarita_Frozen (Apr 19, 2007)

*Laguna Larga Michoacan*


----------



## Margarita_Frozen (Apr 19, 2007)

*La Maruata Michoacan*


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Cada una mejor que la otra


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Durango*


Espinazo del Diablo por SalvadorD90, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, breathtaking view....kay:


----------



## elevatormusic (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Mujeres byhypnonaut, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Monterreal, Coahuila. *









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2188227


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Quintana Roo. *









_credits to *marte*._


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Chihuahua Capital.*


Sin título por Alberto Quiñones, en Flickr


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

Cenote Xkeken, Valladolid Yucatan.

Saludos


----------



## Diego_Sls (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorprendentes las fotos!!!


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Fine Arts Palce, Mexico City.. Aerial View*


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Champoton Campeche​*


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Veracruz, Veracruz. México​*


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*San Fransisco de Campeche, Campeche. Mexico​*


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Bacalar Lagoon / 7 Colors Lagoon. Quintana Roo Mexico​*


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Isla Aguada, Campeche.​*this place was used as a refuge for Pirates around 1564.


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Merida Yucatan, Mexico*​
Government's Palace


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Playa del Carmen, Q Roo. Mexico​*
Dock


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*Ciudad del Carmen, Campeche*​
Rice's Field in Cd del Carmen's municipality.


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

*San Fransico de Campeche, Campeche Mexico.*​


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*México City*

​


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Me encantó la de Champotón


----------



## Adrian.vazquez (May 15, 2010)

alluux said:


> Me encantó la de Champotón



Muchas Gracias


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

>>>>>>>


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Zacatecas
*

Cathédrale... por histoires2, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Zacatecas.*


vacío (AV. HIDALGO) por VELT purititos recuerdos..., en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Coahuila.*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Chihuahua.*









credits to *marte*


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Janitzio, Michoacan.*


Janitzio iland Another view. por Vicente SP, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mexico City*


centro histórico por bdebaca, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Atlixco, Puebla*









_credits to *marte.*_


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mexico City*


Jeep azul en Santa Fe por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Xilitla, San Luis Potosi.*


castillo02 por Vicente SP, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Tijuana, Baja California.*


El Carrizo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Morelia, Michoacan.*


Catedral al fondo por Franco GDL, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Tapalpa, Jalisco.*


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Bellas


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

cancun no es bonito en persona


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

increibles fotos


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

What_The_Face said:


> I'll be posting some pics of my country, hope you enjoy!
> 
> *Guadalajara, Jalisco*
> 
> ...


:eek2: This is real, or am i dreaming? It's so beautiful!!


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

What_The_Face said:


> *Cancun.*
> 
> 
> HOTEL OASIS CANCUN, MEXICO por 1001clicks.es, en Flickr


Wow, Mexico has the most beautifuls beaches in the world!
I LOVE MEXICO!


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

What_The_Face said:


> *Tapalpa, Jalisco.*


A jungle paradise...


----------



## Daniel.Lucas (Apr 20, 2011)

What the most largest city in Mexico?


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Daniel.Lucas said:


> What the most largest city in Mexico?


Mexico City for sure! 

Wonderful pics of Mexico, beautiful country! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the spectacular images from Mexico....:cheers2:


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

TOLUCA, MEXICO!!!!!!!


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the comments 

*Ajusco (Outside Mexico City)*


Un deleite para los ojos por Cucubianita, en Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Tepehuacán de Guerrero, HG.*


La laguna de Atezca by Emir Blav, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mexico City.
*

Times by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

*Mazamitla.*


IMG_0274.jpg by Emir Blav, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Agua Azul waterfalls*

Cascada a Agua Azul (Mèxic) by Portal Nou, on Flickr

Chiapas


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Basaseachic Falls*

P7180234 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr

Chihuahua


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Puerto Vallarta*

Puerto Vallarta by HBarrison, on Flickr

Jalisco


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Puerto Vallarta*

Puerto Vallarta by Rulex, on Flickr

Jalisco


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

* San Juan Parangaricutiro* a former village buried beneath ash and lava due to the eruption of Parícutin volcano in 1943

IMG_8853 by el borgia, on Flickr

Michoacán


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

you are mexican LOL :lol:



skyscraper 500 said:


> WOOOOOOOOW Mexico is such a beautiful country! ^^^^
> 
> Creel, Chihuahua
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta Looks Very Nice


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes, it's a nice place for a vacation

*Xalapa *

Xalapa Sky by likeadesigner, on Flickr

Veracruz


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images from Mexico...:cheers2:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you 

*Copper Canyon seen from train*

Train journey through the Copper Canyon by Muumi_mamma, on Flickr

Chihuahua


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*By train through Copper canyon*

Copper Canyon by Runar G, on Flickr

Chihuahua


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Copper Canyon National Park*

Barrancas del Cobre / Copper Canyon national park by Chiva Congelado, on Flickr

Chihuahua


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zihuatanejo*

Zihuatanejo Bay by Bachspics, on Flickr

Guerrero


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Taxco*

Taxco by Irving Aguirre, on Flickr

Guerrero


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Taxco*, in foreground Santa Prisca and Santa Sebastian Church

TAXCO by Acapulco 2010, on Flickr

Guerrero


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Volcán de Colima*

Colima Volcano by Ray Bouknight, on Flickr

Jalisco


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mazatlán at night*

Mazatlan by Rosemary Noriega, on Flickr

Sinaloa


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mazatlán*

Mazatlan Mexico by jacab12, on Flickr

Sinaloa


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Yaxchilan* an ancient Maya city

Yaxchilan, Chiapas, Mexico by eddd101, on Flickr

Chiapas


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Yaxchilan ruins*

Yaxchilán Mayan ruins by John Steedman, on Flickr

Chiapas


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Somidero Canyon*

Sumidero Canyon, Tuxtl, Mexico by andybeatham, on Flickr

Chiapas


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lagunas de Montebello National Park*

Lagunas de Montebello by Hagens_world, on Flickr

Chiapas


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ciudad de México *

Ciudad de México | Desde la Oficina by Luis F Franco, on Flickr

State of Mexico


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

chiapas is very similar to guatemala


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, it's at boundary with Guatemala, and it looks like a perfect destination for a quiet vacation, or a nice place to live in


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*San Miguel de Allende*

San Miguel de Allende by Perosha, on Flickr

Guanajuato


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Chichén Itzá*

Chichen Itza by Edwin's World, on Flickr

Yucatán


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Los Cabos*

Los Cabos by Navarrou, on Flickr

Baja California Sur


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Road in Baja California*

Dramatic desert road, between mesas on the road to La Purisma, West Baja California Sur, Mexico by Wonderlane, on Flickr

Baja California Sur


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Baja California*

Location I drove to by mistake La Purisma / San Isidro, West Coastal, Baja California Sur, Mexico by Wonderlane, on Flickr

Baja California Sur


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks :cheers:

*Sierra de la Giganta*

Sierra de la Giganta by drgflyorng, on Flickr

Baja California Sur


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cathedral of Santa María de la Asunción*








photo: MEXICO Mexico DF, Catedral Metropolitana by Talavan on panoramio.com

Federal District


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Angel de la Guarda island*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Los Algodones*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Los Angeles *


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Sierra Tarahumara*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Popocatepetl volcano*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*iztaccihuatl volcano*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*La Rumorosa*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Piedra volada waterfall*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Contoy island*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Agua azul waterfalls*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Lacandona jungle*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Malintzi mountain*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Ensenada*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Janos Biosphere Reserve*


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

*Nevado de Toluca National Park*


----------



## Tovillo (Apr 6, 2009)

IRAPUATO 








Morelia


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Monterrey


La reconstrucción del crepúsculo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

The city of Oaxaca


Oaxaca en sus calles (5) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Divers in La Quebrada, Acapulco


Con las manos en alto por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Mazatlán beaches


Oro en la playa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

"Silver Drop" Auditorium in Pachuca


El Auditorio en Azul por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Mexico City (Santa Fe district)


Sunshine on Santa Fe por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Forests near Valle de Bravo, central Mexico


Across the forest (8) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for visiting the thread hassani 

El divisadero, Chihuahua



Barranca del Cobre, Divisadero, Chihuahua, Mexico por Mario Graziano, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Popocatepetl Volcano, México









por monchor1​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Puebla City, Puebla


Popocatepetl & Itztazihuatl por lazha, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Cananea, Sonora


Sonora querida. por grijalva.santiago, en Flickr[/SIZE]​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

San Carlos, Sonora


Mirador Escenico in San Carlos, Sonora, Mexico por Rada-, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Samalayuca dunes, Chihuahua


Medanos de Samalayuca por Emiliano Gonzalez Aguilar, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bustamante, Nuevo Leon









por J Hector Alanis Roja…​


----------



## memzinla (Mar 16, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos. La verdad que México es muy bonito.

Aquí les traigo una foto que tomé el mes pasado.


Los Arcos en Guadalajara by memo90061, on Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Hermosas fotos en verdad


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Reserva de la Biosfera Archipiélago de Revillagigedo, Colima









por areasprotegidas​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Puerto Gatto, Baja California


house_20080317_D_28109_st6b por Steven House Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ballena Beach, Baja California


house_20080317_D_28187 por Steven House Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ek-Balam, Yucatan


EK BALAM por Marco Marotto, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ria Celestun, Yucatan


Parvadas de flamencos, norte de Yucatán. por Ojo de Piedra, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Cuatro Cienegas, Coahuila


Posa Azul por teacherjoseluis, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Sierra Madre del Sur, Oaxaca


Sierra Madre del Sur por Hagens_world, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Pescados River, Veracruz


jalcomulco por alvaroarieta, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Guanajuato city, Guanajuato


Guanajuato por Memo Vasquez, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mexico city


Paseo de la Reforma por Beolipat, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ahuacuotzingo, Guerrero


Ahuacuotzingo por erick monroy photo, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Valle de Bravo, Mexico state


Casa del lago.. por jordachh, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulum, Quintana Roo state


Tulum por alemaner, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Copper canyon, Chihuahua state


Home with turning leaves - Al sur de Creel, en la carretera a Guachochi, Barranca del Cobre, Chihuahua, Mexico por Lon&Queta, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Guachochi, Chihuahua State


Morning Light por Lizard_ Skin, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Huerachi, Chihuahua state


Huerachi o Güerachi por Lizard_ Skin, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mexicali valley, Baja California state









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonymaphoto/​


----------



## fuerzagdl (Jan 10, 2011)

*Isla Cocinas, Jalisco.​*









​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@fuerzagdl: Please resize this photo, because its too big and please put the credits.
Or if this photo is taken by you, please add "my photo"


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

sk8-Skelter said:


> Huerachi, Chihuahua state
> 
> 
> Huerachi o Güerachi por Lizard_ Skin, en Flickr​


Lovely


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Comacalco, Tabasco state









by tonymaphoto​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mulegue, Baja California Sur state


Looking West from the Lighthouse por gtkafka, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Samalayuca dunes, Chihuahua state









by Alberto Quiñones​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Basaseachi waterfall, Chihuahua state


IMG_5597 f por marcos.4203, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Cancun, Quintana Roo state









by Luis Macedo's Photography​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mazocahui, Sonora state


En Sonora si hay otoño por Roberto O, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Zempoala lagoons, Morelos state


The Sentinel por Luis Montemayor, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mount Horcones, Nuevo Leon state









by Arturo Santibanez​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Tomatlan beach, Jalisco state


Sin título por Paco Juarez, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Terrenates, Chihuahua state









by Antonio Niño​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Near the Xochimilco-Oaxtepec highway, Morelos state


Los Volcanes por spartan_puma, en Flickr​


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

there are wall reefs here in Brazil as well

mexico only has more tourism because it is a hot place close to USA so americans who want to scape from the cold winters visit there. 

Brazil, is a far away and a much more expensive destination. But still we have the largest number of Italians outside Italy, Polish outside Poland, Portugueses outside Portugal, Argentinians outside Argentina, Uruguayans outside Uruguay, Japaneses outside Japan, the second largest number of Germans outside Germany and Russians outside Russia, all living in here.

:banana:


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

IAMBACKAGAIN said:


> there are wall reefs here in Brazil as well
> 
> mexico only has more tourism because it is a hot place close to USA so americans who want to scape from the cold winters visit there.
> 
> ...



First we have the American, canadians tourists,
and second in Europe.
:banana::banana:


----------



## IAMBACKAGAIN (Aug 31, 2012)

just because it's closer


what matters is that we have larger pop of them


I, myself am son of a Russian father


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

IAMBACKAGAIN said:


> just because it's closer
> 
> 
> what matters is that we have larger pop of them
> ...



my family is European.
and I know Thousands of people in Europe who stayed here,
I would give her Vkontatle (Social Network), but do not support it here.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

But I'm not talking about tourism (IAMBACKAGAIN explained very well why in Mexico there's more tourism), I'm talking about beauty. And Brazilian beaches and landscapes are more beautiful (they're unknown to many people, like the users who said Brazil is flat) than Mexico's. I won't post photos of the Brazilian beaches because this is a MÉXICO thread, but they're much better than Cancun!


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> But I'm not talking about tourism (IAMBACKAGAIN explained very well why in Mexico there's more tourism), I'm talking about beauty. And Brazilian beaches and landscapes are more beautiful (they're unknown to many people, like the users who said Brazil is flat) than Mexico's. I won't post photos of the Brazilian beaches because this is a MÉXICO thread, but they're much better than Cancun!


if you want, make a vs. in vote

Mexico vs Brasil

which by the way we won in another forum.



Bacalar


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

The best travel magazines and sites elected brazilian beaches in the top of the most beautiful beaches in the world!!! A pool in SSC don't change anything! 

http://vidaeestilo.terra.com.br/tur...6d25d69cd59fc310VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html

You really shoud visit my thread to see the beaches in Brazil: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100660549#post100660549

That's much better than Cancun!


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> The best travel magazines and sites elected brazilian beaches in the top of the most beautiful beaches in the world!!! A pool in SSC don't change anything!
> 
> http://vidaeestilo.terra.com.br/tur...6d25d69cd59fc310VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html
> 
> ...


 Mexico having beachs of all


















Mexico win 


```
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/fotografia/76476-paisajes-naturales-brasil-vs-mexico-120.html
```


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lacrymoa said:


> I do not think it takes, because they put their signature on photos.
> If so, I'll put them.


Please, do and especially on flickr photos.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, If you don't accept that Brazilian beaches are better than Mexico's, I'll create a thread: Brazilian Beaches Vs Mexican Beaches. You post your pics and I post mine. But just images, OK?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Vítor Brasileiro: Just to remind you that threads like country vs country (Brazilian Beaches Vs Mexican Beaches for examble) are not accepted here.
See also here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237021 post #2


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't know it


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Sorry, I didn't know it


many limitations here, no joke.
here no.

here better

```
http://www.skyscraperlife.com
```
register


----------



## Silvina Mary Padilla (Mar 4, 2012)

Is ridiculous discussion Which country has the most beautiful beaches, Mexico has more miles and different types of beaches, much more varied than those of Brazil, if we take the variety of landscapes, we are much more varied than Brazil, So tourists the world choose us, Not only,the proximity to other countries, Today, tourists seeking variety, countryside and culture, and that has not Brazil, if we were to look only beaches, let Micronesia has the best beaches in the world (Philiphines, Palaos, Thailandia, etc), Now explain, why if Brazil is so well placed for the beaches in Magazines, can not become the first South American country to tourists?


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Because the government don't stimulates the tourism, Brazil is not prepared for tourism. Basically this. I know you love your country, but Brazilian beaches are better. And with more variety to. You don't even know a half of the wonderful beaches in Brazil. How abou that: you make a thread with Mexican beaches and I make a thread with Brazilian. Ok? But no figh and trolls!


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Because the government don't stimulates the tourism, Brazil is not prepared for tourism. Basically this. I know you love your country, but Brazilian beaches are better. And with more variety to. You don't even know a half of the wonderful beaches in Brazil. How abou that: you make a thread with Mexican beaches and I make a thread with Brazilian. Ok? But no figh and trolls!


 
registre

here the theme

 

Brasil brasil mexico mexico :banana:

```
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/fotografia/81594-playas-brasil-vs-mexico.html
```


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

I think SSC is more organized. Why don't you make a thread with you Mexican photos? I already made mine.


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> I think SSC is more organized. Why don't you make a thread with you Mexican photos? I already made mine.


you're afraid of losing, lol
if you like you can see the subject,

win Mexico:banana:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Kids You better ask yourselves What is the best beach for you outside of your own country?..It doesn't matter if the media says this or that one is the best..it is yourself at the end who decide it.
The definition of "Best Beach" sometimes means more than the beach itself.The place,people,amenities or sometimes the lack of people altogether makes a beach "The Best" depending on the person.
The best white sand and turquoise beaches are in the Pacific Islands, but some may prefer Mediterranean type or even the cold esenic north Atlantic..so who's better at the end? All of them, and yet not...
Just enjoy both brazilian and mexican beaches without comparing.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

They all look the same lol, but then again i think beaches are extremely overrated.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

The-E-Vid said:


> Kids You better ask yourselves What is the best beach for you outside of your own country?..It doesn't matter if the media says this or that one is the best..it is yourself at the end who decide it.
> The definition of "Best Beach" sometimes means more than the beach itself.The place,people,amenities or sometimes the lack of people altogether makes a beach "The Best" depending on the person.
> The best white sand and turquoise beaches are in the Pacific Islands, but some may prefer Mediterranean type or even the cold esenic north Atlantic..so who's better at the end? All of them, and yet not...
> Just enjoy both brazilian and mexican beaches without comparing.


I agree with you. But sometimes we can say which place is better, and the media did this. But opinions are opinions. 

Lacrymoa is talking like a kid.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Lacrymoa: why don't you do a thread with Mexican beaches? I already made a thread with Brazilian beaches. So the people will see both threads and compare the beaches by themselves.


----------



## Silvina Mary Padilla (Mar 4, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Because the government don't stimulates the tourism, Brazil is not prepared for tourism. Basically this. I know you love your country, but Brazilian beaches are better. And with more variety to. You don't even know a half of the wonderful beaches in Brazil. How abou that: you make a thread with Mexican beaches and I make a thread with Brazilian. Ok? But no figh and trolls!


I do not agree with that, tourist destinations should be variable, Brazil does not have the architectural legacy of the great Andean and Mesoamerica cultures, from Mexico to Argentine Northwest, Brazil doesn't have a colonial architectural legacy of monumental character, like Mexico Cathedral, or Puebla Churchs, or Cuzco and Lima, or Bolivia's Churchs, or Bogota or Córdoba's Cathedral etc, only have mediums sized barroques churchs, Brazil doesn't have a great mountains, snowy peacks, glaciers, geisers, great deserts, temperates woods, fjords like in south Chile, etc etc, i propose a México vs Brazil landscapes in Skyscraperlife, here the people can vote, The only area in which Brazil can compete with us is in beaches theme, i prefer compete with countries like EEUU, China, India, Australia, Argentina or Colombia, there would be real competition


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Silvina Mary Padilla said:


> I do not agree with that, tourist destinations should be variable, Brazil does not have the architectural legacy of the great Andean and Mesoamerica cultures, from Mexico to Argentine Northwest, *Brazil doesn't have a colonial architectural legacy of monumental character, like Mexico Cathedral, or Puebla Churchs, or Cuzco and Lima, or Bolivia's Churchs, or Bogota or Córdoba's Cathedral etc, only have mediums sized barroques churchs, Brazil doesn't have a great mountains, snowy peacks, glaciers, geisers, great deserts, temperates woods, fjords like in south Chile*, etc etc, i propose a México vs Brazil landscapes in Skyscraperlife, here the people can vote, The only area in which Brazil can compete with us is in beaches theme, i prefer compete with countries like EEUU, China, India, Australia, Argentina or Colombia, there would be real competition


Yes, Brazil has great and big palaces, like:

Quitandinha palace: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clicksonny/3342347999/

Rio de Janeiro theater: http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegoantonello/7704047280/

São Paulo museum: http://www.flickr.com/photos/soldon/6228269786/

Cathedral of Canela city: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cacobianchi/4939638641/

São Paulo's train station: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4036158608/


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, Brazilian mountains are not higher than Mexico's, but they are much more beautiful:

Chapada Diamantina: http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphaelkoerich/4763978972/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/werner_b/5293258621/

Itaimbezinho Canion: http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertofurutani/6515612909/

Fortaleza Canion: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiagopadua/6256436814/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Brazil also don't have big deserts, but this is much better:

Lençóis Maranhenses: http://www.flickr.com/photos/comunicaextend/6721803611/


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Brazil also has snowy peacks:

Peacks in Santa Catarina: http://www.viaje.com.br/files/2010/05/Neve.jpg


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Ok, Brazilian mountains are not higher than Mexico's, but they are much more beautiful:
> 
> Chapada Diamantina: /6256436814/sizes/l/in/photostream/


LOL jajajajaja

Mexico Jalisco.


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

no tenemos un desierto inundado, pero tenemos un salar 









Photo for marte


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

palacios, 

AND CASTLE
in Mexico








for

```
http://www.flickr.com/photos/air_752/
```


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Where is the big palace that you were talking? Quitandinha Palace is more beautiful much bigger.

Fortaleza Canion: http://www.flickr.com/photos/e-bone/4710484494/


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Porque na hora de postar sua foto do Jalisco você pulou o Canion fortaleza e o Itaimbezinho? será porque são mais bonitos que essa sua foto? Eu postei aqueles links em resposta á sua amiguinha, que disse que o Brasil não tinha palácios, desertos e montanhas, o que é mentira!


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Where is the big palace that you were talking? Quitandinha Palace is more beautiful much bigger.
> 
> Fortaleza Canion: http://www.flickr.com/photos/e-bone/4710484494/


 
Canyon Mexico









for Nikon Hiker


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Você e eu sabemos que isso nem se compara ao Cânion Fortaleza!


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Você e eu sabemos que isso nem se compara ao Cânion Fortaleza!


 is beautiful  

México tem cânions bonitas
:cheers:

by

```
http://www.arteyfotografia.com.ar/
```


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Jalisco é o nome do estado onde fica aquele cânion?


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

canyon de neve










imagen for marte


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Jalisco é o nome do estado onde fica aquele cânion?


 in jalisco, rio verde


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Buenas fotos. Cada lugar tiene su belleza


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to credit those flickr photos you posted (at least with the link)


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

BEAUTY HAS NO RULE STOP FIGHTING BRAZIL AND MEXICO ARE AWESOME EACH ONE IN UR WAY LIKE NO ONE IS BETTER THAN OTHER


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Dont forget to credit those flickr photos you posted (at least with the link)


sorry but 

I found that picture only by another user:

thank you Dushi for the photo :cheers:


----------



## AnaSEP (Nov 17, 2012)

Nossa que lindo!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photo @Lacrymoa....thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Lacrymoa (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you for yours coments









for

```
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bridgethegap
```


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Quintana Roo


Purple Haze by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Você e eu sabemos que isso nem se compara ao Cânion Fortaleza!


This is a real canyon

Copper Canyon
Chihuahua State

Barranca del Cobre, Divisadero, Chihuahua, Mexico por Mario Graziano, en Flickr​
The larger and deeper canyon in North America :laugh:


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Iztaccihuatl-Popocatepetl national park
Mexico State


Parques Nacionales Iztaccihuatl Popocatepetl (Rodrigo Alberto Cruz Perez) por SEMARNAT, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> Brazil also has snowy peacks:
> 
> Peacks in Santa Catarina: http://www.viaje.com.br/files/2010/05/Neve.jpg


sure, snow for a few days :lol:


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Orizaba peack
Puebla state


Pico de Orizaba - Puebla por J E R R Y, en Flickr​


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

*La Sinforosa, Chihuahua.*


_MG_0838.jpg por xan quintana urzainki, en Flickr​


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

*Hi all!*

A photo I took of my city (Toluca de Lerdo, Mexico)


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Nevado de Toluca national park
Mexico state









By Olen U​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Colima Volcano
Jalisco state


Nevado de Colima, Jal. por cheflix, en Flickr​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Martín Martínez said:


> A photo I took of my city (Toluca de Lerdo, Mexico)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img5/5607/im....flickr.com/photos/flyingcarpet/5099808221/]]
> _MG_0838.jpg por xan quintana urzainki, en Flickr[/CENTER]





sk8-Skelter said:


> This is a real canyon
> 
> Copper Canyon
> Chihuahua State
> ...


My favorite shots. :cheers:


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Magnificent pics! :drool:


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Lacrymoa said:


> in jalisco, rio verde


Just ignore the troll. I reported him. You should too.


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

*"La Loma"*

A small village near of my hometown in (Toluca de Lerdo)


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Monterrey
Nuevo Leon state


Regio amanecer por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## Val5413 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Peña de Bernal​*​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Mexico city


Reforma hacia chapultepec por martin, punto de vista, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Amecameca
Mexico state


Popocatépetl e Iztaccíhuatl por Angel Vega, en Flickr​


----------



## ponce_20 (Dec 22, 2008)

*RIVIERA MAYA*


----------



## ponce_20 (Dec 22, 2008)

_*ISLA MUJERES*_


----------



## ponce_20 (Dec 22, 2008)

*PLAYA DEL CARMEN
*


----------



## ponce_20 (Dec 22, 2008)

*XILITLA*


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ that place makes you feel like in a sacred place from a movie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@ponce_20: Please edit your photos/posts by posting the links or names (credits) now.


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Creel
Chihuahua state









en viajesbarrancasdelcobre​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Basaseachi waterfall
Chihuahua state


cascada basaseachi por golo_dsg, en Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Matamoros
Tamaulipas*








Just another day in Matamoros, Tamaulipas, Mexico.


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Concepcion bay
Baja California Sur state


Sand Spit por Ian Chappel, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bocoyna
Chihuahua state


Sin título por Carlos Esparza Ramos, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice pics of Mexico! :cheers:


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

*(Mexico State)*

A hill north of my city...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit that photo with the credits (link or just the name).


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

sk8-Skelter said:


> Concepcion bay
> Baja California Sur state
> 
> 
> Sand Spit por Ian Chappel, en Flickr​


WOW, Baja California looks amazing. I am looking forward to hopefully visiting it this summer and Mexico.


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

*(Mexico State)*

this is the unit deportive of my village...









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/img20130401050831.jpg/


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

Tulum​

Tulum 2013 por Luismontalv0, en Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

sk8-Skelter said:


> La Huasteca
> Nuevo Leon state
> 
> 
> la huasteca por ParqueChipinque, en Flickr​


just awesome! the topography itself is very panoramic!


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Popocatepetl volcano
México state









By fotostelefonorojo​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Sonoran desert
Sonora state


Sonoran Desert from the Coastal Highway near Puerto Lobos, Sonora, Mexico por Rada-, en Flickr​


----------



## sk8-Skelter (Oct 17, 2011)

Agua azul waterfalls
Chiapas state









By josedelrio​


----------

